# What is the easiest country to adopt from right now?



## Pergamum (Jan 31, 2013)

What is currently the easiest country to adopt from right now?


----------



## AdoptedDaughterHeir (Jan 31, 2013)

That's a big question, Pergamum. It somewhat depends on what you are willing to accept as far as age, gender, special needs, siblings.....all of that plays into it. But simple answer: probably Ghana at the moment. These things change often. I am immersed in the adoption world daily, though, and I would say that those I know who are adopting from there are getting through the process the fastest currently.


----------

